# Movies....Tortilla Soup



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOVED IT!!!! Eat Drink Man Woman done in Spainish....or Spanglish....The food was phenominal, acting pretty good....shoot I'd pay to see it again (absolutely the best endorsement of all).

I just went to the national ADA convention (American Dietian's Association) here in St Louis. Rick Bayless headlined with a talk/demo on "true Mexican food". Interesting how he mentioned Brad Pitt and Harrison Ford as he was removing his shirt to put on his chef coat......hmmmmm.....he also said that epazote is found all over the USA, apparently grows like a weed....he also has farmers raising corn smut!!! I love it, knew there was a market for it....my farmers think it is a plague. Couple of years ago I tried to find out how to prep it, hard to find recipes or info on it "cook it like mushrooms" now what does that mean???!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The film hasn't played here yet. If it's that good I'm hoping it will find a distributor.


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Yeah, I LOVED this film. Did you see "Big Night"? Did you read "La Cucina"? I'm sort of on a book and movie food thing. Did you read "The Best Thing I Ever Tasted"?!! What else? "Babette's Feast" is getting scratchy.

Love ~ Debbie


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep saw Big Night, have not read La cucina, Babettes Feast is a classic....food is always an interesting topic to me.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I loved this movie also! Saw it about a month ago and I can't wait to watch it again. The close up shots of the father preping the Sunday meal with ease and harmony! I like all the aspects of the movie, It kept me entertained. I would vote it as one of the best movies I have seen dealing with the love of the kitchen. Although it dosen't seem like it has got that much exposer "comercial ad" wise. But i would definately pay to see it again.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Let's not forget Chocolat.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I got Chocolat as a Valentines gift from my sweetie, anticipated the movie and was REALLY let down, I think the book was way better. Like Water for Chocolate is another matter, both the book and movie were phenominal.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're the second person who said that to me. I will have to read that book. I did love the film.


----------



## olive branch (Oct 2, 2001)

Anybody read The Best Thing I Ever Tasted ? Really neat!

Love ~ Debbie


----------

